# .50 cals and RMC



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Geoff Tyrell" <paraprimadonna@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 12 Sep 2000 20:46:47 GMT*
Hey, everybody.
quick fill-in on my summer.  im a Flight Sergeant with the Air Cadets i can 
hear many of you now..."woop-dee-f***ing-doo", and went on the 6-week 
Senior Leader‘s Course in Cold Lake, Alberta.  My score on the course was 
90.6 and i was one of five from my flight of 34 recommended to return to 
SLC as staff...
you might know this already, but as a refresher, im applying for RMC in 
october.  id like to do infantry afterwards.  i want to know how good of a 
candidate i sound to be.  i do very well in school 83 average last year, 
am in the space cadets, and take kung-fu.  just want some feedback from the 
old hands here.
second, i heard that the army is ditching the .50 cals in favour of the 25mm 
cannon on the LAV-III.  is this true?  bitch if it is, there‘s no substitute 
for the Browning...
Totis Viribus
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Solomon" <hinge23@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Sep 2000 02:50:18 GMT*
Way to go Geoff, You don‘t know me but I think u may know people I know. I 
belong to 822tutor squadron RCAirC in Kitchener ontario. I‘m a sargeant, 
u mentioned SLC, do you happen to know F/Sgt Leanne Esjymont or F/Sgt Kate 
Bunghardt? They are from my squadron and were at Cold Lake on SLC this 
summer. It‘s cool if u don‘t know them but it‘s cooler if u do. Let me know. 
I‘m leaving cadets this year to persue a career in the air force as an 
airframe structures tech. Take care and give me your answers ASAP.
                                                  Adam out.
>From: "Geoff Tyrell" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: .50 cals and RMC
>Date: Tue, 12 Sep 2000 20:46:47 GMT
>
>
>Hey, everybody.
>
>quick fill-in on my summer.  im a Flight Sergeant with the Air Cadets i 
>can
>hear many of you now..."woop-dee-f***ing-doo", and went on the 6-week
>Senior Leader‘s Course in Cold Lake, Alberta.  My score on the course was
>90.6 and i was one of five from my flight of 34 recommended to return to
>SLC as staff...
>
>you might know this already, but as a refresher, im applying for RMC in
>october.  id like to do infantry afterwards.  i want to know how good of a
>candidate i sound to be.  i do very well in school 83 average last year,
>am in the space cadets, and take kung-fu.  just want some feedback from the
>old hands here.
>
>second, i heard that the army is ditching the .50 cals in favour of the 
>25mm
>cannon on the LAV-III.  is this true?  bitch if it is, there‘s no 
>substitute
>for the Browning...
>
>Totis Viribus
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>http://profiles.msn.com.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Geoff Tyrell" <paraprimadonna@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 15 Sep 2000 01:33:04 GMT*
ive heard of 822...sorry, dude.  dont know the people you mentioned.  there 
was a guy in my flight from waterloo named nigel correa. ever hear of him?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 12:01:29 -0300*
I‘m a Flight Sgt. in Air cadets too. But I‘m an S.I. grad in Greenwood.
Geoff Tyrell wrote:
> Hey, everybody.
>
> quick fill-in on my summer.  im a Flight Sergeant with the Air Cadets i can
> hear many of you now..."woop-dee-f***ing-doo", and went on the 6-week
> Senior Leader‘s Course in Cold Lake, Alberta.  My score on the course was
> 90.6 and i was one of five from my flight of 34 recommended to return to
> SLC as staff...
>
> you might know this already, but as a refresher, im applying for RMC in
> october.  id like to do infantry afterwards.  i want to know how good of a
> candidate i sound to be.  i do very well in school 83 average last year,
> am in the space cadets, and take kung-fu.  just want some feedback from the
> old hands here.
>
> second, i heard that the army is ditching the .50 cals in favour of the 25mm
> cannon on the LAV-III.  is this true?  bitch if it is, there‘s no substitute
> for the Browning...
>
> Totis Viribus
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Geoff Tyrell" <paraprimadonna@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 20 Sep 2000 19:29:57 GMT*
S.I?  ha ha ha....sorry.  at least Greenwood SI isnt as bad as Cold Lake SI
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 21 Sep 2000 09:30:25 -0300*
Yah I know, I took aircrew in Cold Lake, Greenwood is much better, your
actually out in the woods unlike Cold Lake.
Geoff Tyrell wrote:
> S.I?  ha ha ha....sorry.  at least Greenwood SI isnt as bad as Cold Lake SI
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

